# Schicke Einführung in die Scala Eclipse IDE (SDT)



## Thomas Darimont (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://scala.sygneca.com/tools/eclipse
http://www.codecommit.com/blog/misc/introduction-to-sdt/

Gruß Tom


----------

